# reserving a seat at a concert hall



## japanilainen

Hei!

So I am about to go to "lipputoimisto" and reserve a seat at a "keikka" and preferably on a front seat.

Can I say

"Hei! Haluaisin yhden lipun keikalle etupaikaksi?"

If I want a seat number 15 at row 1, can I say

"Otan paikka viidestoista joukko yhden"?

What would they say when they ask me which seat I prefer? "Mihin paikalle?"?

Thank you so much


----------



## JukkaT

You can say "Hei, haluaisin yhden lipun ...n keikalle eturivistä/ensimmäisestä rivistä/mahdollisimman edestä". -> "Haluaisin yhden lipun Katri Helenan keikalle mahdollisimman edestä. Kiitos"

If you want a specific seat, you can say "Haluaisin paikan (numero) 15 ensimmäisestä/toisesta/kolmannesta/jne. rivistä. Kiitos"

If they ask you what seat you prefer, you can answer e.g. "Mahdollisimman edestä ja keskeltä. Kiitos" (as close as possible and center of the row) or "Keskeltä. Kiitos" (center of the hall)


----------



## japanilainen

Thank you so much for your thorough answer


----------



## japanilainen

So I managed to reserve a ticket, but then there's a phrase I didn't understand: When he assigned a seat, then he said a short phrase, which includes the word "soppi"(?) What do you guys think he meant?


----------



## Gavril

japanilainen said:


> So I managed to reserve a ticket, but then there's a phrase I didn't understand: When he assigned a seat, then he said a short phrase, which includes the word "soppi"(?) What do you guys think he meant?



I would guess that the word "soppi" is actually _sopii, _from the verb _sopia_ "to be fitting / suitable". Unfortunately, I can't tell you what the rest of the phrase would have been.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

The word may well have been _soppi_, if the seat was in a corner or the last one in a row, perhaps difficult to access and not one of those seats people prefer. With just one word, it's impossible to know what was said or meant.

GOM


----------



## japanilainen

Grumpy Old Man said:


> The word may well have been _soppi_, if the seat was in a corner or the last one in a row, perhaps difficult to access and not one of those seats people prefer. With just one word, it's impossible to know what was said or meant.
> 
> GOM


Yes, that was the case, the seat I was assigned wasn't central that I wished, but on the corner. But I am interested in the full sentence, so that I don't have to panic when they say that the next time


----------



## japanilainen

At "väliaika", there were so many people drinking coffee at a café, I could hardly find a place to place my cup of coffee. I noticed an empty seat at a table, and wanted to ask if I could sit there, but didn't know what to say.

So my question is, what could I have said in such a situation?

Thank you so much 

P.S. Can I say that with the word "tulossa"? That's what I heard other person saying there.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

" I noticed an empty seat at a table, and wanted to ask if I could sit there, but didn't know what to say."

There are many ways to cope with this situation. This is one of the simplest: _Onko tuo paikka vapaa?

_As for _tulossa_, I cannot think of anything to suit this situation. This si where it is usually used: _Hän on tulossa. _(=He/She is coming.)

GOM


----------



## japanilainen

Thank you so much for your help  It's a great feeling to get to know Finnish phrases every day


----------

